# webpage dramas



## alex713 (Jun 17, 2009)

*webpage dramas- server cannot be found?*

hey, Just looking for a possible self fix it solution for my webpage, knowing zero to nothing about the history of it im looking to see why i can get into it anymore -- ie as of the last couple of days.. 

is there an easy solution to webpages where the server cannot be found? 
im not sure if i should include the web links as i dont want to be seen as advertising my products but i figure if the link doesnt work then what is the harm..

thanks for any advice

the page address is 
www.ecovilla.com.au

ive also had another one that i forgot didnt work that is www.tophat.net.au 


ive got a mac at home and a pc in the office and the links dont work on either of them? i was speaking to a chap about a similar thing inadvertently a couple of weeks ago and he seemed to indicate a simple fix... although i have learnt nothing is ever really super simple. :wink:

cheers for any help
alex


----------

